# Working in DIFC



## Tylerv (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi people 

Are there many places to live near DIFC and costs for flat sharing? Also how much is metro on average ?


----------



## zedman (Jun 7, 2012)

Loads of places near difc, what is your budget 

Metro gold is cheap and less busy then silver class


----------



## Tylerv (Jun 6, 2012)

I was looking between 3000-4500 per month. What's the metro cost then?


----------



## zedman (Jun 7, 2012)

Not sure what you would get around here for that. Check property finder ae 

Metro is about 13 aed from world trade to emirates mall 

Or 3 aed local, 

Thats gold class up front seated if its not busy


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Tylerv said:


> I was looking between 3000-4500 per month. What's the metro cost then?


For accommodation look at Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com

Suggest that you use the words 'please' and 'thank you' when posting as you'll get a better response that way...


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

You won't get anything in DIFC with that budget - perhaps just across the road in some of the older buildings. Search for "Sheikh Zayed Road" on Dubizzle or PropertyFinder.


----------



## Tylerv (Jun 6, 2012)

elphaba said:


> for accommodation look at property real estate for sale and rent. Jobs in the middle east and north africa , free classifieds in with dubizzle.com
> 
> suggest that you use the words 'please' and 'thank you' when posting as you'll get a better response that way...


thankyou!


----------



## Tylerv (Jun 6, 2012)

basc said:


> You won't get anything in DIFC with that budget - perhaps just across the road in some of the older buildings. Search for "Sheikh Zayed Road" on Dubizzle or PropertyFinder.


Thanks - was just getting an idea I don't mind travelling in a bit. I've never been so don't know the size or distance. Any help is much appreciated


----------

